# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  مصر تواجه أميركا وعينها على نصف النهائي

## الحصن نيوز

يسعى المنتخب المصري إلى بلوغ نصف نهائي كأس القارات المقامة حالياً في جنوب أفريقيا عندما يلتقي غداً الأحد الولايات المتحدة في جوهانسبورغ، ضمن الدور الأول من مباريات المجموعة الثانية للبطولة.ويأمل المصريون بالفوز بالمباراة وخطف نقاطها الثلاث علماً أنهم يحتلون المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط خلف بطل العالم المنتخب الإيطالي الذي يملك 3 نقاط أيضاً لكن فارق الأهداف يصب في مصلحته.



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

